# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Anubias flowered(finally!)



## imported_Jim (Feb 8, 2003)

Hey guys-

Just had to post a pic of my A. barteri that finally flowered......I think it's been close to two months since I started seeing it develop...










Here's a link to the whole plant(big file...~200k)
Whole Anubias

Not a huge deal for most, but cool for me








<ozzy voice>Flyin' high again....till the BBA strikes again!

Jim


----------



## imported_Jim (Feb 8, 2003)

Hey guys-

Just had to post a pic of my A. barteri that finally flowered......I think it's been close to two months since I started seeing it develop...










Here's a link to the whole plant(big file...~200k)
Whole Anubias

Not a huge deal for most, but cool for me








<ozzy voice>Flyin' high again....till the BBA strikes again!

Jim


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Congratulations! Isn't it exciting?

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## Chavez (Oct 7, 2005)

What are your water parameters and photoperiod? Have A. nana for about 2-3 years and have yet to see a flower.


----------



## captain (May 12, 2006)

What's the secret? I'd like to get my nana to flower.

-Steve
See profile for tank info


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Paul,

I had my anubias flower like madplants a couple weeks ago. The coffeefolias had a flower each as well as the Nanas..one of the nanas had two on it! My tank's not that much different than yours, although I did up the fertilization after the club meeting. Perhaps that's what sparked it.

I think part of the secret was that all the plants had their roots in a rich substrate.

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

Captain and Paul,

My A. baretri 'nana' and 'coffeafolia' used to flower regularly. But they stopped when they started to show some nutrien deficiency symptoms. After a few weeks I finally discovered that the plants were short on iron. My anubias looks much better since I started to dose iron separately, and it flowers again. So maybe it's something wrong with the nutrient balance in your tanks? Another thing that comes to my mind is the light spectrum. What light sources do you use?


----------



## imported_Jim (Feb 8, 2003)

You guys are really going to hate me....

Had the flower start forming(I think) back before I even had PC lights and just a single bulb eclipse hood.

Now I have 110 pc over a 30 gal high (one 5400 bulb, one 6300 bulb, k ratings are somewhere in there....) Photoperiod is about 12 hours a day. Running 2 diy co2 bottles into a T into a diy reactor into a canister, plus I dose Excel, just started dosing flourish. 50/50 gravel/flourite substrate.

KH-14, gh-30+(I gave up), ph about 7.3ish

Keep in mind this is a A Barteri, var barteri, NOT a nana....If I had a nana this big, I'd be scared....leaf to leaf end-wise, it's easily 10 inches long.

New leaves about avery 2 weeks.

Jim


----------



## captain (May 12, 2006)

MarcinB,
I have 55watt PC lighting on a 29g tank. The nana is partially shaded by some water sprite. Still working on getting my nutrient balance in shape. I was away last week and nitrates bottomed out and I had a new algae explosion. So I have some work to do to get things in shape.

-Steve
See profile for tank info


----------



## Chavez (Oct 7, 2005)

2 X 96 watt PC (6700 K) on a 75 gal. Photoperiod is 12 hrs. Substrate is very rich (soil, peat, and flourite), but Phil may be onto something. The nana is attached to wood and the roots have not quite reach into the substrate yet. I will try and pull one small plant and buy the roots in the substrate and see what happens?

Paul


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Paul Velasco:
> Photoperiod is 12 hrs.


Mine is 10 hours, maybe it doesn't matter, but who knows?


----------



## rudedog (Feb 6, 2003)

Hi Guys - I have 3 anubias nanas, all on bogwood and I only have 2x25 watt bulbs on a 55 gallon tank. All three have now flowered in the space of 3 months. Maybe they just flower when they feel like it









Rob


----------



## ChrisS (Feb 3, 2003)

Also have a Nana that's produced a bud and out of the very tip of the bud I can see a small stream of bubbles, about 1/sec!


----------

